

More Google TV Details Emerge - whyleym
http://mashable.com/2010/03/26/more-google-tv-details-emerge/

======
whyleym
Also with link to more detailed analysis from VideoNuze -
[http://www.videonuze.com/blogs/?2010-03-24/Here-s-How-
Google...](http://www.videonuze.com/blogs/?2010-03-24/Here-s-How-Google-TV-
Will-Work--And-What-It-Might-Mean/&id=2488)

